# PERSIAN Symphomic music; any idea?



## Pejman (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, a question!:
When you hear "*Persian Symphonic Music*" or "*Iranian Symphonic music*" what kind of musics come to your mind?

I will be grateful if you write me. Thanks.


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

"In a Persian Market" - Albert Ketelbey





"Persian March Op. 289 " - Johann Strauss II


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Check out the Iranian born Reza Vali, one of my favorite current composers. His music is in the tradition of a Bartok, he takes Iranian folk song as an inspiration and incorporates it into a classical setting.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

This subject was also dealt with in the thread
" A Persian Scherezade " (sic). The mentioned work was recorded together with other Persian orchestral music in a German (?) issue, as far as I remember.

Another Persian composer who can be checked out on You-Tube is Mehdi Hosseini 
- there is a complete short symphony and a string quartet.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There are a number of classical composers,living and dead, from the republic of Azerbaijan,just to the north of Iran. Although they speak Turkish and not Farsi, their music is strongly influenced by Persian musical traditions. About one quarter of the people in Iran are Turkish-speaking Azerbaijanis. The republic of Azerbaijan was formerly one of the republics of the Soviet Union.
Among these composers are Fikret Amirov, Uzeir Hajibeyov,Kara Karayev, a woman Azeri composer named Franghiz Ali-Zade,lives in New York.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

There's also Behzad Ranjbaran:

*



*
A CD of his music has just been released on Naxos.


----------



## skamyar (Sep 11, 2013)

There are lots. Just check out these names on youtube: Morteza Hannaneh, Hossein Alizadeh, Houshang Kamkar, Alireza Mashayekhi, Behzad Ranjbaran, Houshang Ostovar, Alexander Rahbari, Hossein Dehlavi, Loris Tcheknavarian (I'm not sure about the spelling), Lilly Afshar, Reza Vali and ...


----------



## isridgewell (Jul 2, 2013)

Necil Akses from Turkey has written some impressive music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Coincidentally, I had been listening to Ranjbaran's Persian Trilogy at around the time this thread was revived.


----------

